# Just getting into saltwater fishing!



## pbmang (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys. I know there are a couple of guys with boats on the board, and I am going to be getting a boat that I think will be saltwater worthy soon. It won't handle massive waves well, but I think it will be plenty big enough to get offshore 5 miles or so. I would like to do some bottom fishing and trolling around Panama City, but I don't have a single rod that is fit for this type of fishing.

Can you guys give me a few suggestions on what type of rods/reels would be good for bottom fishing, shark fishing and trolling for species that would be around PCB? Also, is there any good place to pick up some used equiptment? The gear doesn't have to be the best, since I'm only going to use it probably a few times a year, but I would like it to be able to handle some decent fish.

Also, as far as outfitting the boat, what would be some good suggestions? I've got a compass and a VHF radio along with 2 GPS's. Any other ideas?










Thanks!
Chris


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice boat! make sure you have all your saftey devices and pfds on board. i go with a buddy of mine in his 28'er to the canyons off the md coast about 90-120 mi. for tuna and mahi, man thats a long ride and you must pick your days in the mid-atlantic. as for rods/reels you can't go wrong with penn 30s or 50s


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

As for rods/reels, the Shimano TLD25's should be enough to handle most species trolling or off the bottom. We got a few of ours off of ebay for a decent price, and they work great. Not the fanciest reels around, but they get the job done.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

nice boat! as far as equipment for the boat you didnt mention a fish finder. tight lines...


----------

